# Custom tanks I am getting made



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just thought I would show you my custom tanks I am getting made. 

They are 12 x 12 x 12 and I can now fit 4 in a row across the top of my steel stand. Shrimp dedicated tanks!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Those are nicccce! I love cube shaped tanks, will look great on your stand!


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Neat lookin tanks!!!
Wow Anna u r sooooo dedicated to shrimps


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Great looking tanks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, I am going to have them before the weekend....can't wait to get them setup and cycling. Jessi you are right I AM dedicated to my shrimps 

I DO like my shrimpies and crays, I have 14 tanks currently holding shrimps of all kinds/colors. 

Thinking of getting some others from Germany in a month's time to try out!

Just finishing up the final touches to my new website SHRIMPFEST.COM


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice i like the look of them - waiting to see the set up with the lights and all, and also looking forward to the website.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Im thinking I might put a 48" light across the top of the 4 tanks in one row.
that way I can eliminate all my smaller light fixtures and just have the one long one. I have a 48" shop light but it doesn't have anything to fix onto the tank with so it just sits on the glass edge.

I just want to have the one light strip instead of several lights.


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Anna
Tanks looking good so far. How about a glass canopy or is it an open concept? I was just wondering.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Shane, no top just open concept as are all of my shrimp tanks. As I have hang on the back filters in each one, I cannot fill the water up to the top anyway, so don't have to worry about shrimps jumping out. 

Here is what I am going to put in them. Fluval soil for CRS/CBS/Snow Bees as those shrimps need the lower PH and in the smaller tanks it seems to work, at least here in my house it does, so I am going to continue with that.

Pea gravel for the Tiger shrimp tanks as that is what I used for my OEBTs Plus its easier to see them against the white stones.

Aquasoil for the other types as in Neos, as they seem to like this soil and again it does bring down the PH a bit, but not enough for the Crystal shrimps.

Piece of spiral driftwood (small) in each one, with either petrified wood or dragon lace rock. Sponge filter in each, and maybe some moss attached to the driftwood, or floating, and stargrass, hygrofilia , or narrow leaf java fern planted in spots.

The light will go across the top of the 3 tanks, which will eliminate me having a lot of plugins on one wall. I have a good pump with four outlets that will run all of the sponge filters off the one pump. Will use 2 of my 2 outlet ones for the other 3 tanks.

Going into these tanks will be the following:

Snow Bees...these are the SSSS of the Bee shrimps...pure white! I have a berried female already so they are going to need a bigger tank, currently in a 2.5 gallon.
CBS Mosura's SSS+ These are crown and flower head markings, they will be in with a snow white to increase the white covering.

CRS Mosura's SSS+ again these are the crown and flower head markings, and already have given me mosura babies.

Orange Eyed Black Tigers coming from Germany! Dedicated tank for those alone.

Haven't decided on who is going into the other 2 tanks yet. I already have 5 other square/Nano tanks that house my other kinds, but will separate some of the shrimps like greens, blue pearls, yellows to give them a chance to increase populations.

So that's the plan....whether it all works out or not....hmmnn we'll have to wait and see. I will post pics once I have them setup without the shrimps in them.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome looking tanks!

Also would like to see pictures of your other tanks when your website is up 

It would of been pretty cool if you had a sump which all four of those tanks drain into.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I have the Fluval stratum soil in one of the tanks and a nice centre piece of dragon lace rock with a cool piece of driftwood sitting on top. Next will come the plants. Hoping to take some photos today as I go along.

For those of you who like this type of tank, I am getting more made and some will be for sale. These can also have a lid made for them with slots for airline hoses/hob filter.

Tank alone price is $65 
Lid for tank is additional $20

These are very solid 3/16" (thicker than regular tanks) glass almost identical to the Fluval Chai tanks. Not too heavy to lift either so cleaning moving them around will not be a problem.

ETA: is estimated at about 3 weeks! 

Anyone interested, please just pm me. thanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

*pic of first one set up.*

Here is the 1st tank setup. Haven't decided on my lights yet. Will be putting a background on it later this week.


----------

